# My hat is off



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

:aktion033: My hat is off to all of you that have multiple fluffs and get such cute pictures of them all together :you rock:! Aviannah has friends come over to play and try as I might I struggle to get a cute pic of them. Last week a friend brought over her 7 month old Maltese to meet Aviannah. They had a blast playing and running. Although we learned that our Miss Avi loves people, loves animals, but gets jealous if I show them attention. :blink: I was sitting on the couch in our rental and the 7 month old puppy came over and was jumping up on my leg looking for affection and before I could even reach down to love on her miss Avi jumped in my lap putting herself between us and barked at the puppy. When that cute puppy barked back and persisted Aviannah growled like she does when playing fetch with her toys with Dad or her brothers. :blink: (The "Tail Wagging low Growl" of wanting to play but letting you know it is her toy you are taking from her mouth to throw!) I had to teach her it was ok for me to love on others, but I admit I :HistericalSmiley: laughed at her reaction. :blush: To get back on topic, these are the best pictures I could get of Aviannah playing with her new Maltese friend. I had to put them on the couch to get them to semi stay still enough. I took about 30 pictures and most of them are just a blur of white! :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Mine don't work for free, but they have learned to pose for treats! Without treats they ignore me when I try to take pictures!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

sherry said:


> Mine don't work for free, but they have learned to pose for treats! Without treats they ignore me when I try to take pictures!


No one likes to work for free! :HistericalSmiley: I should of tried treats! Although Avi gets jealous and tries to stop me by getting in front of me and bouncing up and down when I feed Max (our parrot) treats she is getting. You get some adorable pics of your two cuties!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

First off I love your new siggy:wub:

Maddie had a friend over a couple weeks ago, I didn't even try to get a picture, it's hard enough to get one of Maddie alone.

I love the last picture, Avi looks like she's talking to him


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

That must have been so much fun. I love pictures of Avi.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Matilda's mommy said:


> First off I love your new siggy:wub:
> 
> Maddie had a friend over a couple weeks ago, I didn't even try to get a picture, it's hard enough to get one of Maddie alone.
> 
> I love the last picture, Avi looks like she's talking to him


Thank you Paula! I figured it was time to update since she is no longer a puppy and adding a siggy was just fun! :w00t: You are right, it does look like Avi is talking to the puppy. (female actually sorry I did not say that in the original post, she had just gotten shaved down for her summer cut) I always try to take pics when her friends come to play just most do not turn out all that great! :blush: 



wkomorow said:


> That must have been so much fun. I love pictures of Avi.


It is Walter! She has a couple yorkies, a pom, boston terrier and a chihuahua that she likes to play with too! It cracks me up to sit and watch them interact and so far we have been so fortunate that she gets along with pups and people so well! :wub:


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Awww! A puppy play date! I saw on TV there is a gizmo that you attach to your smart phone that holds a dog treat, it supposedly works and gets the dog to look intently at the phone! Wish I knew what it was called.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

LOVE_BABY said:


> Awww! A puppy play date! I saw on TV there is a gizmo that you attach to your smart phone that holds a dog treat, it supposedly works and gets the dog to look intently at the phone! Wish I knew what it was called.


Cool idea, they make gadgets for almost everything anymore! I do think I will try using treats next photo op! I love watching Avi play with other pups and people. She has so much fun.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Not easy,many pix and many treats involved..lol
This is usually the chaos behind the final good piccie..lol


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

michellerobison said:


> Not easy,many pix and many treats involved..lol
> This is usually the chaos behind the final good piccie..lol


:HistericalSmiley: Those look a lot like the playdate pictures on my phone! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Avi looks very interested in her friend, they are sweet together. I know what you mean about the posing, it's a challenge lol.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Maglily said:


> Avi looks very interested in her friend, they are sweet together. I know what you mean about the posing, it's a challenge lol.


Brenda it is a challenge! Aviannah loves playing with friends. I am so glad several of my friends have small fluffs too.


----------

